# 1086 steering issues



## marvdog (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a 1086 since ive had it the steering has been, what i call heavy, it steers but it takes some muscle. I can steer my 1066 with my pinky. ive put at least 3 steering pumps on it.had my whole mcv rebuilt twice. changed out a couple valves after that on mcv to make sure they werent bad. rebuilt my hand steering pump checked all lines. jacked up the tractor and moved wheels back and forth to see if there was anything restricting...there wasnt. im out of ideas. anyone have any other thoughts


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

My 1066 hangs up a bit when you turn a corner fast like when cutting hay with the hydroswing haybine and turning at the endrow. The shop I had it at did some work on the pumps and found a metal plug installed where a relief valve should have been. Looks like someone broke the plastic valve and hammered the plug in place to seal it off. I wasn't there when they tore it apart, so I don't know exactly where it was on the MCV. They couldn't remove it without damaging the transmission housing so they left it alone. Told me that it could make steering harder as the steering sector might starve for oil during fast turns. The valve was supposed to supply oil to the steering if the tractor was shut off. I guess it was a safety in case the tractor choked off when driving at high speeds like down the road so you could still steer. My 766 steers much easier than the 1066.

One thing you didn't mention was if you had checked the cylinder at the front axle. Could it be leaking internally, causing pressure to build on the wrong side of the piston? Have you tried swapping any parts with the 1066 to see if anything changes?


----------

